# use of legal system against other christians



## jjraby (Mar 2, 2011)

*deleted*

deleted


----------



## Andres (Mar 3, 2011)

Might be easier to understand your question with a specific example, but it's probably best you not get into that. Are you talking about say, one of the elders backed into you leaving church and you're considering suing him for damages? Honestly, I would hope you two could just work things out amongst yourselves, but if you couldn't then I think there is always the command to forgive your brother.


----------

